# TS Server Hoster und Homepage Hoster gesucht.



## Grozz (18. April 2016)

Hey,

Ich suche einen Webhoster der günstig ist und zuverlässig. Also am liebsten ohne Ausfälle usw. Genutzt wird das ganze als Gaming TS für mehrere Spiele. Slots sollten 30 locker reichen. Dann möchte ich auch eine Homepage für den Clan erstellen und suche dafür günstige gute Hoster. Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## Laudian (18. April 2016)

Wenn du Teamspeak und die Website auf dem gleichen Server hosten möchtest, reicht "normaler" Webspace nicht aus, dann bräuchtest du mindestens einen virtuellen Server, auf dem du die Teamspeak binaries installieren kannst. Bis 32 Slots braucht man auch keine Lizenz, also Teamspeak runterladen, installieren und fertig.

Alternativ könntest du dir einen Teamspeak Server und einen Webspace getrennt mieten, allerdings wirst du dann nicht mit einer Domain (deinname.de) auf beides Zugreifen können, sondern mindestens noch eine Subdomain benötigen. Die kostet bei vielen Anbietern extra.

Letztendlich ist auch die Frage, wie viel Arbeit du haben möchtest. Bei einem vServer sollte man zumindest ab und an die wichtigen Sicherheitsupdates installieren.

Gameserver möchtest du nicht laufen lassen ?


----------



## Grozz (18. April 2016)

Also so gesehen ist es egal wie. Mir ist wichtig das ich bei der Homepage die Domain auswählen kann und dann nichts hinten dran steht wie bei den kostenlosen. Ich hab auch noch nen Raspberry PI liegen auf dem läuft derzeit nen kleiner TS aber jetzt will ich nen vernünftigen haben. Auf beides Zugreifen können mit einer Domain ist mir nicht so wichtig da ich das sowieso über nen Link regeln wollte. 
Gameserver sind nicht geplant nein. Da die Spiele die gespielt werden keine benötigen. (GTA, LOL, Star Citizen usw.)


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. April 2016)

Ich könnte dir auf meinem TS eine Gruppe + Private Channel geben, habe eine non profit license von Teamspeak, also bis 512 slots, falls du interesse hast, weil für Teamspeak muss man wirklich kein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen


----------



## Grozz (18. April 2016)

Sehr lieb gemeint aber da das für den Clan ist sollte es schon ein eigener Server sein da dies ja auch representativ ist


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. April 2016)

Kein Problem, unser TS ist halt ein MultiClan TS, da sind auch ein paar andere "Gruppen" drauf, die fast exakt so etwas gesucht haben wie du


----------



## Grozz (18. April 2016)

Was werden denn da für Spiele gespielt?
Wollte das mit den Clan eigentlich schon größer aufziehen deswegen dachte ich wieso nicht gleich nen eigenen TS Server^^


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. April 2016)

Alles mögliche, LoL, GTA, Battlefield, COD, alles was es so gibt und worauf die Leute Lust haben, kannst es dir ja heute abend ab etwa 18 uhr mal anschauen, dann bin ich zuhause, kann dir die ip gern per pn schicken falls du willst


----------



## Grozz (18. April 2016)

Auch Star Citizen? Darum gehts nämlich am meisten. Da der Clan/Org sich um dieses Spiel dreht. Wieviel kostet denn so ein TS Server im Jahr? und was kostet ne Homepage im jahr am besten mit forum


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. April 2016)

Nein Star Citizen wird aktuell nicht gespielt, aber wir würden euch dann eh eine Clan Gruppe mit mehreren Channels einrichten wie ihr es wollt


----------



## Grozz (18. April 2016)

Werde es mir mal anschauen 
Wäre nett wenn du mir die IP per PN schicken könntest


----------



## DerFakeAccount (18. April 2016)

Habs dir geschickt, wie gesagt, muss bis 17 Uhr arbeiten, bin dann etwa gegen 18 Uhr zuhause und im TS


----------



## Grozz (18. April 2016)

Ja ich bin selber erst gegen 19Uhr on


----------

